

Ask HN: Who do you colocate with? - rubyrescue

Having read http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1497215 on advantages and disadvantages of colocation, and having three cloud servers (newservers, slicehost and serverpronto), i'm curious where people colocate and what they're paying.
======
tmbeihl
I pay 19.99/month for 512 Mb, 16 Gb disk and 200Gb transfer with linode. I
couldn't be happier with the performance I am getting.

